# tax man comith



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

does it seem revenue Canada is up every 2nd or 3rd hanger / taper's arse that you meet,are you getting over taxed.are you or have you been audited .not wanting to bust your butt as hard as you use to because of taxes,got any cool tax write offs to use,is it getting same in states and else where around the world
just wondering because I read in a news paper years back(Toronto sun)that revenue Canada was after the under ground/black market economies like drywallers,when I was audited 7 years ago agents said to me "we know you guys(tapers) are making hundreds of thousands of dollars under the table !" In a nut shell do you find their after us
and no blah blah Canada communist crap,unless u want to argue politics,I like winning arguments:whistling2:


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Well obviously with tools buy them and get reciepts, then you can write them off for 5 years consecutive... 20% every year...

If you invest a lot of money into your company go Incoperated.. costs anywhere between 800-2000 for a laywer to do it up for you... the income the company makes is about 17% taxed, and then whatever you pay yourself... is regular tax... but that being said if you have a company truck fuel etc... that can help stay in the 17%...

Meals with clients you can claim 50% obviously.

Any tips you have?


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

I was also audited about 7 yrs ago. Learned alot. 
write offs:
tools (anything under 500 you can write off completely otherwise depreciation over 5 yrs)
truck payment 100%
fuel
insurance
Percentage of home office expenses eg. computer, internet, phone, property tax, hydro
Meals if you are outside of your municipality for over 12 hrs.

Being incorporated only really helps if you have excess $ leftover at the end of the year.
Obviously RRSP's are an option as well. 

This may be obvious but I've seen alot of guys make this mistake:
DO NOT PUT MONEY FROM CASH JOBS IN THE BANK!!! or use it to pay bills ect. The first thing they ask you for is a copy of your bank statements.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Be a human being instead of an agent of your Social Insurance Number(taxpayer). 

Consider this video... The Magnificent Deception

D'S


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

see conflicting write offs already,you could try writing off your D*ck because you could say it's a tool,but when you get audited ,will they let you
case in point; what happened to me,they asked 10 question,if I answered 3 wrong I was not considered a business 
#1 do you supply materials
#2 do you supply scaffolding
#3 do you price the jobs (i think that was one)
those were the 3 I got wrong,so therefore I was not a contractor nor a sub contractor but a employee ,even though I had my own tools ,gst #,truck etc ,and invoiced my work .therefore I was to be on a payroll with tax deductions .every tax write off you can think of (gas,tools,office etc).was DENIED !!!!told the damn revenue Canada agent"It's your fricking job to enforce your rules,not mine,drywall contractor would laugh at me and fire me if I told them to put me on a pay roll".......can you say bankruptcy !!
couple points
-incorporation only good if your the big joe contractor
-your suppose to keep log book every day for km/miles you drive
-log book for your office(proof of clients) that visit your office ,or no write off
could go on but blood pressure rising,writing things off and a audit are two different things
D's will try watching that tonite ,looks interesting


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> see conflicting write offs already,you could try writing off your D*ck because you could say it's a tool,but when you get audited ,will they let you
> case in point; what happened to me,they asked 10 question,if I answered 3 wrong I was not considered a business
> #1 do you supply materials
> #2 do you supply scaffolding
> ...


Sub trades often do not supply materials, scaffolds, or price individual jobs. Those are ridiculous questions. 

You're getting screwed buddy. You really need to fight this one. My sister is actually an auditor for CRA. Sad thing is that it totally depends on who you get to audit you. Some are reasonable some are not. Sounds like you got a real power hungry piece of crap. 
I advise you to get a lawyer or this guy will walk all over you.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

You might consider employing a bookkeeper to do your taxes for you. They generally know where to draw the line and are cheaper than accountants. Well worth the 2-300$'s they cost per year.

Buy a box of screws or mud periodically and then you could say you provide your own materials
Buy your own step-up or stilts - there's your scafolding
Say you negotiated your rate - there's your pricing

It's all about intent.

If you really are a business you need to think like one. Start investing in your own tools, getting to know material costs, and how to price your time. You'll probably increase your rate while you're at it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sorry ,had it in my 1st post but not second one,happened over seven years ago,lawyers cost money,had me pegged at $85,000 owing after audit,majority of that total was fines and interest and denying write offs .bankruptcy cost $1500,dont remember total it started over,think around $15,000,they go back seven years in your books,my story is nothing,it's trivial ,can tell you worse stories than mine
go to here 



 on what happened to my cousin,w5 (ctv news story).lives ten miles from me,guess it depends on where you live I guess lol:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I want to her your stories (last post) got all the toyz !!! 3 bazookas ,tons of boxes,drywall tools etc...,use to contract with 6 or so guys under me at one time but blah blah blah......but been in this trade 30 years,dont want the head aches or be stinking rich,just sub trade now,when your really pissing good,sub contracting is a cake walk...I dont need help
so you feeling the pinch with the tax man,been audited lately,and what tax write offs you GETTING AWAY WITH,feel like your working to hard to stay a float etc....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Man you guys are getting hammered, Amazing how different things can be between countrys.

My storys boring as hell, Im a one man sometimes two team, Got tons of work, no resession here, sometimes supply materials if i have to, buy all my own tools etc, Accountant does the books once a year, Claims what he can, tells me how much and when i have to pay taxes, I pay, dont be overdue, Never had a problem. No unions or anything like that. The end.

See hardly worth the read was it.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

It is incredibly frustrating. We get taxed at a ridiculous rate and the more you make the higher % of tax you pay. Takes all incentive out of making more money because it just means you are in a higher bracket. and they wonder why people to cash jobs. The real kicker is seeing the gov't spending your money... How much is a senators pension again??? How much money are we giving to aboriginals???? How much to all the new social programs? eg Human rights Museum. 
And I still have to wait 3 months to get an MRI.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

fukum

they'll fuk u

kidding, pay your taxes boys


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

i.c.e. said:


> just do what the mexicants do dont pay them then change your name or like the peices of s#@ts that hire them sub conract everything out to the ******* rite down to scraping the floors


we can't do this to the mexicans,we have none,their afraid of the snow,we do it to the yanks instead :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

i.c.e. said:


> :furious:hey cunuc what till they make there way to your neck of the woods you will look back and and say man i wish we had them yanks p.s. canada full pussy anyways:jester:


just some guys nicely stating to u to argue or Help with their respected trade's.ethnic jokes,fine,we have are nephew jokes but their done in jest(cause their really damn good people) dont want to sound hypercritical cause I have in jest fired off some mexican and yank jokes/puns,but yours lean to the side of hateful,free speech yes!!!!but we could be more ... say.....thoughtful,courteous,time and a place.....
I see cnn (the left) fox ,sean,bill,glenn,rush ,etc ,and yes you guys do have a problem,if it helps you any i.c.e,I agree with Arizona,they want to do something about it,are they right?well......obviously Bush or Obama have done nothing to help in the last ten years,Maybe you should start a thread about it,where you can vent,then it will give me a good political read .
but where I'm conflicted is I have Mexican buddies in this trade,their hard working ,have families,work for the same wages,and their super nice guys,not joking
And for us being pussies,our war dead don't count in Afghanistan,the Germans reinforced their lines 2 fold in WW1 when they opposed Canadian troops. In WW2 Hitler asked Romel (a general) what he needed to win the war,he said "give me Canadian troops"call us pussies
up here we have a saying "the Americans always ask us to join them in their wars .....So they can ask us for directions on how to get there":jester:
so start a thread ice,and don't forget to vote:yes:


----------

